# Bowtech Insanity CPXL tuning



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Did you put the bow in a press, take the cables and strings off and see if the cables and strings are correct length?

That's step #1

I PERSONALLY saw a brand new, from the factory Insanity that one cable was 1/2 " shorter than the other.

Just saying


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

any chance that your torquing the bow maybe???? my buddy has 2 of em and they tuned just right. 

whats your arrow setup? DL and poundage, give all the technical info


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

threetoe said:


> Did you put the bow in a press, take the cables and strings off and see if the cables and strings are correct length?
> 
> That's step #1
> 
> ...


the cams have marks to line up with cables at rest, you dont need to take them off and measure cables, not even on many bows do you have to do that, can be tuned on the bow


----------



## nvarcher1 (Dec 20, 2011)

dwagoner said:


> any chance that your torquing the bow maybe???? my buddy has 2 of em and they tuned just right.
> 
> whats your arrow setup? DL and poundage, give all the technical info


I've tuned other bows just fine I don't think it's a torque problem.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

dwagoner said:


> the cams have marks to line up with cables at rest, you dont need to take them off and measure cables, not even on many bows do you have to do that, can be tuned on the bow


Sorry Don but you are DEAD wrong here.
The "Dots" lined up perfectly. The long cable had been twisted to line up the dots..

Putting the bow in a vice and removing the cables and strings unveiled a Big surprise.

Don't believe me? Ask the President of the California Bow Hunters Assn.
Odd .. I know ... but true.

They replaced the cables and string, set the ata and brace and it now shoots like a tack driver.

Bill


----------



## nvarcher1 (Dec 20, 2011)

The strings and cables were good and I ran the spine numbers on ot2 and they were good.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

threetoe said:


> Sorry Don but you are DEAD wrong here.
> The "Dots" lined up perfectly. The long cable had been twisted to line up the dots..
> 
> Putting the bow in a vice and removing the cables and strings unveiled a Big surprise.
> ...


whos Don ??????? 

since your so offended i was saying that its not the #1 thing to take both cables off and measure, if ones 1/2" longer then you wont have the cams together at rest, sorry.... they would definitely show. and i could care less about asking anyone LOL


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

nvarcher1 said:


> The strings and cables were good and I ran the spine numbers on ot2 and they were good.


what about specs of the bow and arrows also maybe????? just cause a software says there good isnt the final say so. how they shoot out of the bow is.


----------



## nvarcher1 (Dec 20, 2011)

They shoot well once tuned i don't see why they would effect tuning


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Did you measure them YOURSELF or just look at them or take someone elses word for it?

Saw it for myself dude!

And I'm not offended, just stating fact and I can prove it.

Call Bowtech support. It's not a Hoyt bow.

This is my last post on this thread.

Do whatever you want.


----------



## nvarcher1 (Dec 20, 2011)

threetoe said:


> Did you measure them YOURSELF or just look at them or take someone elses word for it?
> 
> Saw it for myself dude!
> 
> ...


I measured them myself


----------

